# Mf 35 serial number



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

I just bought a 1962 mf 35,the serial number starts with sgw, s-standard utility, g-gas, w-multipower. What is the multipower?


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

The best way to explain it is read this link How Does Massey Ferguson Multi Power Work | Vintage Tractor Engineer just remember that you can free wheel in Low Multi-power - this means that the engine is not linked direct to the drive train - as in in a straight drive car where if you drop to a lower gear and release the clutch the engine then can slow down the whole car - this is another method to achieve a HIGH/LOW Range in a transmission.


----------

